# whats going on with tsf



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what is going on with tsf???? I am getting database errors and its been extremely slow at times. So slow I have been opening other tabs and doing other things while waiting. This has been going on for about a week and is getting very frustrating...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

We are already working on a fix.

We have contacted the Server Admins and it should be fixed soon.

You've been having this issue for a week though?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The problem is still occurring as of 1:25 AM CDT. Click on a thread and it takes a minute to show and the same for saving a post.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't had the issue thankfully for as long as you have, only the past few days.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought it was just me as I'm having similar problems with one other site but nowhere near as bad.

Have already reset IE to defaults, but it's just as bad with FF and was about to power cycle my router when I saw this thread which I've eventually been able to access - but navigating between threads and posting - the forum is almost unusable.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Eh, it's not that bad, it just takes a refresh or two to get to where you want to go : )


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

PJB said:


> Eh, it's not that bad, it just takes a refresh or two to get to where you want to go : )


Well, I've been having the same problem as sorbeit and tapping F5 has just brought me back to where I was prior to clicking on the link and I got that fed up waiting for a post preview that I hit the Submit button just to be given the duplicate thread message ???

Anyway when I've just came back on it seems a lot more responsive....although still getting the Waiting for...initially, so that's an improvement :smile:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

PJB said:


> Eh, it's not that bad, it just takes a refresh or two to get to where you want to go : )


Well, I've been having the same problem as sorbeit and tapping F5 has just brought me back to where I was prior to clicking on the link and I got that fed up waiting for a post preview that I hit the Submit button just to be given the duplicate thread message ???

Anyway when I've just came back on it seems a lot more responsive....although still getting the Waiting for...initially, so that's an improvement :smile:

Edit - Spoke too soon


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> We are already working on a fix.
> 
> We have contacted the Server Admins and it should be fixed soon.
> 
> You've been having this issue for a week though?


to be more specific, the database errors just started this past weekend but the slow speed has been about a week. 

I did not report it when it first started because I thought it was being taken care of


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It seems to be much better on my end.

It has been brought up to the owners though.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think it was fixed not long after sorbeit's last post or there abouts.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think it is too soon to say it is fixed yet. But it is better now, this AM it was not.

BG


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

There are no problems on my end now.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There have been some issues which where supposed to be fixed earlier in the week then this one started the Tech Admins have been working on a fix and at this point things seem much better,We are still monitoring for any further hiccups but please if you do notice something let us know,Don't leave it for a week since this particular issue seems to have affected some but not all users it is important we have some input from you and thanks for taking the time to report this.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Seems to be good on my end so far this morning.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, everything seems to be smoother.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

its not completely fixed for me. still slow going at times.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Seems to be working OK for me now @ 2:09 PM CDT.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

sobeit I will link the staff thread with this so they can see your comment,I can't do the reverse


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

sobeit said:


> its not completely fixed for me. still slow going at times.


What web browser are you using?

Have you tried to clear your browser's cache?

Go to www.speedtest.net and post back what internet speeds your receiving.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Job done hopefully the Tech Admins will see this also


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What web browser are you using?
> 
> Have you tried to clear your browser's cache?
> 
> Go to www.speedtest.net and post back what internet speeds your receiving.



It is NOT a problem on my end. I checked everything before posting. It has been better since my last post.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Getting a few page loading lags now had one earlier too


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I doubt is the lag is related to a specific computer or Internet connection or I wouldn't have been able to browse other sites without lag and watch a streaming move while the TSF forums were having problems. This far, this afternoon I've had no problems though the forum was pretty much unusable last night.

Speaking of the Admins, I've always been curious as who runs this forums as far as the hardware and software go. Does anyone know or have a link to a post that explains this?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

35 seconds to open this page via email notification,The site is owned by Vertical scope who have Tech Admins for server and database work,the day to day stuff is done by our own Admins and managers.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote Speaking of the Admins, I've always been curious as who runs this forums as far as the hardware and software go. Does anyone know or have a link to a post that explains this? Quote
__________________

For further info hit Terms of Service at the bottom of this page.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I always thought that the forum was USA based, but the address at the bottom of an e-mail about the Newsletter is Canadian.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like it's broken again - just had a couple of lags even with pressing F5 - also got a Database Error.

Not much point in staying on as it makes the forum unusable for me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The forum is owned and ran by Vertical Scope.

The Database errors have also returned.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fixed again - but don't know for how long ??

Wonder if someone has forgotten to put a shilling in the meter :wink::smile:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Problem seems to be intermittent - started playing up and now okay again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Tomken15 said:


> I always thought that the forum was USA based, but the address at the bottom of an e-mail about the Newsletter is Canadian.
> 
> View attachment 127744


It was up until last year.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Everything is very much okay for me on my end right now. I hope it stays this way.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

So far so good at 1:45am UK-time, but last night was impossible to do anything.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, like most of you the site was very slow, similar to early last week (Cordays S L O W) post, like then, it has now come good, at least for the last hour or so.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well that covers most of the globe, maybe they need some new hardware on whatever server is involved


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

joeten said:


> Well that covers most of the globe, maybe they need some new hardware on whatever server is involved


As Mark mentioned we're getting converted to multi-master replication on solid state sometime in the future.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is the rub though sometime in the future does not address the present situation


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

joeten said:


> There is the rub though sometime in the future does not address the present situation


I had tongue firmly planted in cheek when I typed that. It's like our Native Americans say "many moons".


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See now I can do many things but mind reading and distance viewing still elude me lol


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha!:lol:


----------

